# komen vaak nergens meer toe



## peterA333

Hello,
Here is my sentence:
 Ernstige depressies hebben een grote invloed op het dagelijks leven. Mensen met een ernstige depressie komen vaak nergens meer toe.

My translation:
Severe depression has a great effect on everyday life. People with severe depression *come often nowhere more to (?)*

I am having trouble with the last part in bold.
What is the correct meaning?


----------



## Vasiliy

It means that they don't feel like doing anything anymore


----------



## Lopes

The last part of the sentence looks a bit strange to me, where did you find it?


----------



## Kayla321

They don't get anything done.

It looks a little informal to me, though. Where did you find it?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Mensen met een ernstige depressie komen vaak nergens meer toe.

_...komen vaak nergens meer *aan* toe_ sounds better to me.

Brown


----------



## peterA333

I found it on a Dutch website about psychology. I don't remember the exact address.


----------



## Timidinho

Kiesbeter.nl or Depressie.org?


----------



## peterA333

http://www.kiesbeter.nl/medische-informatie/keuzehulpen/keuzehulp-depressie/ernstige-depressie/

: I googled the phrase and managed to find my way back to the website


----------



## AllegroModerato

peterA333 said:


> Hello,
> Here is my sentence:
> Ernstige depressies hebben een grote invloed op het dagelijks leven. Mensen met een ernstige depressie komen vaak nergens meer toe.
> 
> My translation:
> Severe depression has a great effect on everyday life. People with severe depression *come often nowhere more to (?)*
> 
> I am having trouble with the last part in bold.
> What is the correct meaning?


_Ergens niet toe komen_ is perfectly correct Dutch and very common in psychological contexts. It is not the same thing as _ergens niet* aan* toekomen. _The first expression indicates that the psychological condition of the person in cuestion prevents him or her to do something (see Vasiliy´s comment). The second expression indicates there´s a lack of time to do something.


----------

